# FreeBSD DNS requests



## m69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all
I configed FreeBSD as dns server and dns client. Is there any way to know how many requests are being send or receive for this service?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

`# rndc status`

See rndc(8).


----------



## m69 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for your help, I used this command but it's output didn't change when I send a request to my dns server.
Actually I need this informations:
DNS requests received,DNS requests dropped and DNS requests replied.
Is there any other command that can help me?
Thanks


----------



## shitson (Sep 16, 2012)

Try dnstop: /usr/ports/dns/dnstop

DNSTOP(8)


----------

